# sorry if this has been asked...



## chaos theory (Sep 21, 2004)

i have a 94 nissan altima and am thinkin about putting a new engine in it.. what can i put into it.. is there like a 300zx motor or something? let me know


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

300ZX motors are all RWD. Only swap I can think of off the top of my head is a JDM SR20DET (Bluebird/Altima), it should fit, but I'm not really sure about the AWD system (that would be interesting to watch)... There are FWD SR20DE Altimas for the Asian market, but no FWD DET, so far as I know, and the cost of transplanting one and then turbocharging it would probably be silly compared to the cost of turboing the stock KA24.

EDIT: Possible to get a SR20DET, and a FWD Altima SR20DE or SR18DE gearbox... don't know where you'll find the latter in the US, though.


----------



## chaos theory (Sep 21, 2004)

ok thanks so i should just stay with the stock engine and turbo it and all taht junk..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It would be cool to do the swap, but I don't think you'll be willing to go to the trouble... as for KA24DE-T stuff, you can ask around on the 240sx forums, or search the aussie sites. The Bluebird was offered there in AWD KA24DET trim... look around, and good luck!


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Over at Altimas.net this question comes up a lot.
First- swapping a SR20 is possible however it is NOT a direct bolt-on project.
Second- It will cost a large sum of money pay for the engine, labor and the fab you need to do just to make the engine fit
Third- I'd be more unique to turbo the Ka24 considering now many Altimas are turbo'd


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Interesting to know... In my country, ALL our Altimas are SR20DE...

of course, that's what makes SR20 swaps in Sentras such a Pain In The Ass here.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah the Blue Birds are AWD with a SR20 that why I want one


----------

